# Company logos without company names



## xotoxi

I like to see company logos that are so well known and distinct that the company does not need to even include their name.

Some examples:

















Any others?


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Dis

One of my favorite..


----------



## Burp




----------



## Dis

Burp said:


>



He said well known.. What the hell are the first two?


----------



## Burp

Dis said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said well known.. What the hell are the first two?
Click to expand...


LOL.

Adidas and Under Armour. 

Sports gear/wear.


----------



## xotoxi




----------

